# Stressful



## stelingo

How would you say ‘He found it stressful running such a big company’? My attempt:
Bylo mu stresující řídit takovou velkou společnost. Thanks


----------



## marsi.ku

Hi stellingo,
what you propose is comprehensible but not correct and not used. Better is: Stresovalo ho řídit tak velkou společnost.


----------



## Garin

Můj návrh: "Řídit tak velkou společnost ho (příliš) zatěžovalo."


----------



## thorx89

Building on top of what you wrote, stelingo, _Bylo pro něj stresující řídit takovou velkou společnost_ is a perfectly acceptable translation. _Řídit takovou velkou společnost_ might emphasize the rigth words better (though the change in word order is not strictly necessary). 

What you should keep in mind is that "stres" is an imported word in Czech, and as such, it is considered less formal than its English counterpart is in English (Especially when used as a verb—I think stres as a noun and stresující-stresfull are more acceptable in formal contexts. Stresovat—to-stress really feels very informal to me) 

Zatěžovat, as Garin suggests, better compensates for this shift of formality (zatěžovat perfectly fits in formal Czech texts).


----------



## stelingo

I see, is there difference in using tak velkou as opposed to takovou velkou?


----------



## marsi.ku

Between tak velkou and takovou velkou is a difference. *Tak *indicates intensity and it's an adverb, so if you say tak velkou společnost, you emphasize more the expression velkou. By contrast, *takový *is a demonstrative pronoun after which shoud follow a noun, so in this case takovou velkou společnost is more like to indicate twice the word společnost. It's like an attribute. In this sentence I prefered the expression "tak velkou společnost" because I suppose that "*such a* big company" indicates more the measurement of the caracteristic of this company. Maybe someone could explaine it better.


----------



## tlumic

Má troška do mlýna:

Řízení tak velké firmy pro něj bylo příliš stresující.


----------

